# ISPConfig 2.2.35 released



## Till (25. Nov. 2009)

ISPConfig 2.2.35 is available for download.

This ISPConfig fixes a bug in the backup function and adds a fix for ClamAV on Fedora Linux.

Detailed Changelog
------------------

- Bugfix: Fixed a security problem in the ispconfig backup script. Many thanks to Quintin Russ for reporting this problem and testing the bugfix.
- Bugfix: Added a patch that fixed a compile problem in ClamAV on Fedora Linux 11 and below.

Changed system requirements
-----------------------------

This release requires that you have sudo installed on your system.

For Debian Linux, use:

apt-get install sudo

for Fedora and Centos use:

yum install sudo

and for OpenSuSE:

yast2 -i sudo

Download
--------

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads.htm

Forums
------

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums


Installation Instructions
-------------------------

Download the ISPConfig-2.2.35.tar.gz from ispconfig.org:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.35.tar.gz?download


Installation on the shell as root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.35.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and
performs an update.


----------



## fischer-ttd (26. Nov. 2009)

*Update ISPConfig-2.2.35*

Hallo Till,

zum ersten Mal klappt das automatische Update nicht. Die bisherige Installation wird nicht erkannt.


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2009)

Dann fehl Dir das Verzeichnis /root/ispconfig.

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /root/


----------



## fischer-ttd (26. Nov. 2009)

insgesamt 55712
drwxr-xr-x  6 root root     4096 26. Nov 15:34 .
drwxr-xr-x 22 root root     4096 14. Nov 11:25 ..
drwx------  2 root root     4096  1. Jun 2007  .aptitude
-rw-------  1 root root    14748 26. Nov 16:26 .bash_history
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      412 15. Dez 2004  .bashrc
drwx------  2 root root     4096 26. Nov 15:55 .gnupg
-rw-r--r--  1 root root   119737 20. Sep 00:50 index.html
drwxr-xr-x 11 root root     4096 26. Nov 16:22 install_ispconfig
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 56797881 25. Nov 15:39 ISPConfig-2.2.35.tar.gz
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1320  5. Dez 2002  jcameron-key.asc
-rw-------  1 root root        0  5. Feb 2008  .lesshst
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      110 10. Nov 2004  .profile
-rw-------  1 root root     1024 27. Sep 14:03 .rnd
drwx------  2 root root     4096 26. Feb 2009  .ssh
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1479 19. Dez 2008  user
mail:~/install_ispconfig#


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2009)

Ok. Dann ist entweder ein vorheriger Installationsveruch fehlgeschlagen oder das /root/ispconfig Verzeichnis wurde anderweitig gelöscht.

ruf auf:

mkdir /root/ispconfig

und dann mach das update nochmal.


----------



## fischer-ttd (26. Nov. 2009)

Hallo Till,

ich habe offensichtlich das Verzeichnis gelöscht.

Habe mir nun aus /home/admispconfig das Verzeichnis "ispconfig" nach /root kopiert und die Installation gestartet. Dies entspricht im Ansatz ja Deinem Vorschlag einfach nur das Verzeichnis zu erstellen.


Die Installation wurde nun als Update erkannt.


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2009)

> Habe mir nun aus /home/admispconfig das Verzeichnis "ispconfig" nach /root kopiert und die Installation gestartet. Dies entspricht im Ansatz ja Deinem Vorschlag einfach nur das Verzeichnis zu erstellen.


Das ist nicht gut! /home/admispconfig enthält komplett anderer Dateien als /root/ispconfig! Das heißt Du hastsjetzt ein gemisch aus verschiedensten Dateien in dem Verzeichnis, die da nicht hingehören. Deshalb solltest Du ja ein leeres Verzeichnis erstellen.

Aber jetzt ist es zu spät wenn Du das Update schon gestartet hast.


----------



## fischer-ttd (26. Nov. 2009)

Schön, dass man aus Fehlern auch immer was lernt 
Danke für die schnelle Reaktion und die Antworten Till.


----------



## SpY (19. Jan. 2010)

Hi,

wird ISP Config v2 noch weiterentwickelt? Wir haben das derzeit im Einsatz, haben allerdings bedenken das die Version künftig nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird.

Sollten wir wechseln oder können wir die Version getrost weiternutzen? An sich sind wir mit den Funktionen die Version 2 bietet zufrieden.


----------



## Till (20. Jan. 2010)

Ja. Wenn Du Dir mal die Versionshistorie ansiehst, dann kannst Du feststellen dass wir in letzter Zeit mehr neue ISPConfig 2 Releases als ISPConfig 3 Releases rausgebracht haben. Das letzte Release ist auch von ISPConfig 2 und nicht 3.


----------



## kangoo (27. Feb. 2010)

*nach update crash admininterface*

hallo,

ich habe das update durchgeführt und kann jetzt nicht mehr mit http://ip:81 auf das admininterface zugreifen. ich kann das interface noch über eine subdomain erreichen. abc.irgendwas.tld. aber wenn ich dann einsteige werden nur fragmente angezeigt.
die webseiten sind allerdings wie es scheint poblemlos erreichbar. phpmyadmin erreiche ich auch nicht mehr.

update war von 2.2.25 auf 2.2.35

bitte um hilfe
kangoo


----------



## Till (27. Feb. 2010)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap | grep http


----------



## kangoo (27. Feb. 2010)

hallo,

das ist die ausgabe:


> tcp 0 0 *:81 *:* LISTEN 2206/ispconfig_http
> tcp6 0 0 *:https *:* LISTEN 2368/apache2


lg
kangoo


----------



## Till (27. Feb. 2010)

Ok. Dann versuche mal ein:

/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server restart

wenn das nichts hilft, poste mal die Ausgabe von:

iptables -L

und welceh Fehlermeldung erhältst Du genau im Browser, wenn Du über port 81 auf ISPConfig zugreifst?


----------



## kangoo (27. Feb. 2010)

*restart ohne erfolg*

hallo,

ein restart bringt keinen erfolg. im browser erhalte ich die fehlermeldung "webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden".

iptalbes -L



> Chain INPUT (policy DROP)
> target prot opt source destination
> DROP tcp -- anywhere loopback/8
> ACCEPT 0 -- anywhere anywhere state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
> ...


lg

kangoo


----------



## Till (27. Feb. 2010)

Sieht so aus als ob fail2ban mit der Firewall kollidiert.

Stoppe fail2ban und die bastille firewall. Wenn Du Dich dann wieder einloggen kannst, regonfiguriere fail2ban, so dass es über route und nicht iptables sperrt:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...ute-instead-of-iptables-to-block-connections/

und dann startest Du beides wieder.


----------



## kangoo (27. Feb. 2010)

*Gelöst*

danke Till.

das war die lösung. offensichtlich geht nun alles wieder.

lg
kangoo


----------



## McBurn (10. März 2010)

Hi Till,

folgende config:
Ubuntu 9.10 (64bit)
ISPconfig 2

Ich habe ein update machen wollen von 2.2.32 auf .35 und dies ist mit einem Fehler fehlgeschlagen, das er den Apache und auch PHP nicht mehr finden konnte (sorry, das genau log hab ich gerade nicht mehr).
Das /root/ispconfig Verzeichnis beinhaltete nur noch ein ISP Verzeichnis und im /tmp waren keine backups drin.
Schlauerweise hab ich /root/ispconfig und /home/admispconfig auch nicht in der Sicherung drin, ab heute bestimmt  Meine Datenbank wird aber gesichert!!

Deine Vorschläge (mkdir + certs neu) zum weiteren Vorgehen habe ich versucht anzuwenden, aber der Fehler bleibt.

Hast Du noch eine Idee oder bleibt mir nur der komplette Wahnsinn einer Neu-Installation?

Danke für Deine Mühe im voraus!!!

Mfg,
Frank


----------



## Till (10. März 2010)

Poste bitte die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /root/ispconfig


----------



## McBurn (10. März 2010)

Gerne, aber wie schon oben geschrieben .. es gab nur ein leeres Verzeichnis mit einem Unterordner namens ISP darin .. mehr nicht .. 

Ich hatte auch schon vorhin Deinen Tip mit dem neu-anlegen des /root/ispconfig Verzeichnisses gearbeitet .. gleiches Spiel .. im ispconfig_install.log finde ich zusätzlich noch folgendes vor:

Wed Mar 10 19:10:11 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - installation directory: /root/install_ispconfig
Wed Mar 10 19:10:11 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - operating system: Debian squeeze/sid.0
Wed Mar 10 19:10:14 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - Upgrade einer existierenden ISPConfig-Installation. / Upgrading an existing ISPConfig installation. / Mise à jour d'une installation d'ISPConfig existante.
Wed Mar 10 19:10:14 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - ISPConfig server stopped
Wed Mar 10 19:10:28 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - selected language: en
Wed Mar 10 19:10:30 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - licence accepted
Wed Mar 10 19:10:31 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - httpd syntax ok!
Wed Mar 10 19:10:31 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - gcc found: /usr/bin/gcc
Wed Mar 10 19:10:31 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - make found: /usr/bin/make
Wed Mar 10 19:10:31 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - flex found: /usr/bin/lex
Wed Mar 10 19:10:31 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - g++ found: /usr/bin/g++
Wed Mar 10 19:10:34 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - saved /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php
Wed Mar 10 19:10:34 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - saved /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/users
Wed Mar 10 19:10:34 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - saved /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/adminmail.txt
Wed Mar 10 19:10:34 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - created backup of directory /root/ispconfig/
Wed Mar 10 19:12:00 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - created backup of directory /home/admispconfig/
Wed Mar 10 19:12:00 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - deleted directory /root/ispconfig/
Wed Mar 10 19:15:19 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - WARNING: could not unpack ISPConfig system
Wed Mar 10 19:15:19 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - WARNING: could not move directory ispconfig_tmp to /root/ispconfig
Wed Mar 10 19:15:19 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - WARNING: httpd did not restart!
Wed Mar 10 19:15:25 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - file /root/ispconfig/dist.info deleted
Wed Mar 10 19:15:25 CET 2010 - [ISPConfig] - directory install_ispconfig deleted

Im /tmp finde ich keine Backupdateien vor .. 

Die db scheint io zu sein und das admispconfig Verzeichnis entspricht m.E. auch dem funktionierenden System von heute morgen.


----------



## Till (10. März 2010)

Dann musst du es nochmal machen, verzeichnis erstellen und dann setup neu starten. ohne die Felermeldung zu kennen ist das Problem nicht zu lösen. der fehler wird ausschließlich auf dem bildschirm und nicht im log angezeigt. benutze z.b. putty um dich mit dem server zu verbinden und das setup zu starten, dann kannst du im bildschirm hoch scrollen um die zeile mit dem fehler zu sehen.


----------



## McBurn (10. März 2010)

Till,

Fehler gefunden .. in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft  Mea culpa!!

Punkt 22 - Perfect Server Setup
"replace getline in parseline"

Schade nur, das der Text unter Punkt 22 nicht indiziert wird (google oder hier auf HowToForge) und per Suche gefunden werden kann .. nach der Fehlermeldung hatte ich gesucht .. anyway my system is up and running now!

Heißen Dank für Deine Hilfe! Ich weiß Deine Mühe und Euer Produkt echt zu schätzen!! Macht weiter so!!

Frank


----------



## Falloutboy6 (26. Apr. 2010)

*Nach update sind Domains weg*

Hallo Till,

nach dem ich nun das Update gemacht habe, stehen bei mir keine Domains mir bei den Kunden drin. Was nun?
Ich sehe gerade nicht nur die Domains sondern die ganzen Einstellungen Traffic, MB, usw
Danke.

Gruß
Benny


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2010)

hast Du irgend was an der ISPConfig Datenbankstruktur manuell geändert bzw. den Formulareditor benutzt?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (26. Apr. 2010)

Nein garnichts. Ich sehe auch, dass die apache conf nicht mehr passt nach dem Update. Bei allen Seiten kommt jetzt



> *It works!*


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2010)

Die ISPConfig DB ist wahrschenlich komplett leer.

- Hast Du das setup script mehr als einmal aufgerufen, z.B. weil es bei einem ersten Versuch abgebrochen wurde?
- Enthält Dein mysql root Passwort irgendwelche Sonderzeichen?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (26. Apr. 2010)

Beides nein.
Meine Kunden sind ja aber noch angelegt.


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2010)

Ok. Dann ist wahrscheinlich nur die Tabelle isp_isp_web leer. Schau mal mit phpmyadmin nach.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (26. Apr. 2010)

ja die ist leer


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2010)

Schau mal in den /tmp Ordner oder den /root/ispconfig Ordner, da müsste ine .sql datei mit dem gesamten Datenbankinhalt mit heutigem datum liegen. Mach ein Backup der bestehende, defekten DB, dann leere sie und spiele das Backup ein, das automatisch vor dem Update erstellt worden ist.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (26. Apr. 2010)

wenn ich es einspielen will kommt



> ERROR 1062 (23000) at line 24: Duplicate entry '6' for key 1


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2010)

Hast Du die DB auch wirklich vorher geleert?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (26. Apr. 2010)

ok ich habe die Tabelleninhalte rausgelöscht und neu eingespielt dann gehts.
Aber ich bekomme immer noch vom Apache die Meldung "It works"


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2010)

Ändere mal eine der websites in ispconfig und klick auf speichern.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (26. Apr. 2010)

Du meinst irgendeinen Wert wie Speicherplatz?
Habe ich gemacht änder nichts.

Ich habs rausgefunden. Im Vhost unter

/etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf

stand aufeinmal der Pfad

DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip

Wo kommt dieses "sharedip" her?
Jetzt scheint wieder alles zu gehen.

Danke.

Gruß
BH


----------



## Falloutboy6 (28. Apr. 2010)

Hi,

ich hätte noch eine Frage.
Ich habe gelesen, dass Awstats nun als fertiges Paket mit dabei ist? Ich habe nur das Problem, dass die Statistik nicht mehr aktuallisiert wird.

Was muss ich noch machen, dass diese wieder aktualisiert wird?

Dankeschön.

Gruß
Benny


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2010)

Stell sicher dass Du in den web Einstellungen die statistik software ausgewählt hast, die Du verwenden möchtest.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (28. Apr. 2010)

Hi,
wo genau finde ich das?
Ich sehe keinen Punkt wo ich es auswählen kann

Danke


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2010)

Unter Optionen des webs.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (29. Apr. 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe hier den Punkt



> *Webalizer- Statistiken: *


Muss ich hier den Hacken setzen oder entfernen wenn ich die Awstats Statistik verwenden will?

Wie ist dann der Link, dass ich die Statistik aufrufen kann für die einzelnen Webs.

Danke.

Gruß
Benny


----------



## hahni (3. Mai 2010)

Da auf "ispconfig.org" kein Hinweis mehr auf ISPConfig 2 ist: wird das nicht mehr aktiv weitergepflegt? Falls doch: wie lang noch?


----------



## Till (3. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß nicht auf welcher Webseite Du warst, aber auf ispconfig.org ist alles voll mit Texten zu ISPConfig 2 

ISPConfig 2 wird so lange weiter entwickelt, bis veröffentlicht wird das es nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird.


----------



## Elyxir (17. Mai 2010)

*Update von 2.2.27 auf 2.2.35 möglich?*

Hallo
Da ich länger Krank war kam ich auch nicht dazu Updates aufzuspielen.
Nun meine Frage ist ein Update der Versionen (siehe Titel) möglich?

Wenn ja , dieses lieber via Konsole machen oder im ISP über Updatefunktion einspielen?

Gruss Lars


----------



## hahni (17. Mai 2010)

Die Update-Funktion geht auf keinen Fall, denn die ist für Plugins (wie Webmail, phpmyadmin etc.) gedacht.

Du musst das Paket aus dem Web herunterladen und per SSH-Zugriff (als root) ein Update machen.

Es wird automatisch erkannt, ob ISPConfig schon einmal installiert war oder nicht.


----------



## Elyxir (17. Mai 2010)

Hi hahni

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. 
Wie sieht es aus mit den Daten?
- Kundendaten
- Web-Ordner
. eMailkonten

Bleiben diese erhalten oder müssen die evtl. neuangelegt werden?

Danke und Gruss Lars


----------



## Till (17. Mai 2010)

Bei einem Update innerhalb einer ISPConfig Serie (also 2.x oder 3.x) bleiben natürlich alle Daten erhalten.


----------

